# * Sorted* Brown Brooks Challenge Tool Bag



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2018)

Has anyone got an oldish brown Brooks Challenge Tool Bag for sale?


----------



## roadrash (31 Oct 2018)

Does it have to be brooks, ….not mine by the way...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saddle-T...h=item4688b36681:g:1P0AAOSw~y9ZBKVQ:rk:9:pf:0


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2018)

It does really, but more importantly I want it to look used.

The one in that link does look good value though.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Nov 2018)

@roadrash Just looked at that link again, and went on to their website and they have a distressed challenge type bag bottom left of pic. I might just go for that, it might be just the ticket, so thanks for the link.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Nov 2018)

All done, no longer needed.


----------

